# ما هي الدورات التدريبية وبرامج الكمبيوتر المؤهلة لمهندس المساحة والطرق



## فتوح (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا
جئناكم لنأخذ من معرفكم وعلومكم
زادكم الله علما وتقى
فتحنا موضوع في الملتقى العام اسمه" دردشة .... على المصطبة" حيث نشرب الشاي ندردش مع بعضنا البعض في امورنا عامة وكان النقاش الأخير حول كيفية حصول الخريج على عمل وكيف يؤهل نفسه لذلك" وطبعا لابد للمهندس من دورات وبرامج كمبيوتر كل في تخصصه
ويقول المولى عز وجل 
فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ(سورة النحل (43)، وسورة الأنبياء آية (7))
فجئناكم اهل العلم والاختصاص 
والسؤال هو ما هي الدورات التدريبية العامة والدورات التدريبية الأكثر تخصصا 
وبرامج الكمبيوتر العامة والبرامج التخصصية 
وان أمكن ذكر درجة اهميتها فبماذا يبدأ من باب الأولى فالأولى
التي لابد لمهندسي المساحة والطرق الحصول عليها ليعد نفسه اعدادا جيدا

رابط موضوع الدردشة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t163478-68.html#post1377310
اتمنى مشاركتكم مع شرب الشاي على المصطبة
خاصة ان ورقة العمل لم ننتهي منها بعد فلا تحرمونا انسكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
​


----------



## [email protected]™ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أتوجه بالشكر للأخ المهندس فتوح على مجهوده الرائع في الخطوة التي بدأ بها في موضوعة ( دردشة على المصطبة ) و جزاه الله خير على ما قدمة هو و الإخوه الأفاضل من نصائح و تذكيرات لكل مهندس مبتدأ في الحياة العملية.
في البداية أحب أنا أذكر كل الإخوة المهندسين أن هناك فرق كبيييييييييييييييير بين الحياة العلمية و الحياة العملية بمعنى أن ليس كل ما درسته في الكلية سوف تستخدمة في حياتك العملية و ليس كل ما سوف تستخدمة في حياتك العملية تكون قد درسته في الكلية و هكذا.
فيجب على كل مهندس أن يستخدم عقلة أولا و أخير في إدارة الأمور و إتخاذ القرارات الصحيحة .
و أن يستعين بالله في كل أموره و أهم شيئ رضا الوالدين فرضاهما من رضا الله سبحانه و تعالى .
نعود للموضوع الأصلي :
أهم شيئ يجب على مهندس المساحة و الطرق تعلمها ( الصبر ) حيث تعتبر هذه المهنه من أصعب مهن الهندسة .
ثانيا بالنسبة للدورات التدريبية و الكورسات العلمية فعلى حسب خبرتي و علمي أنه يجب تعلم :-
برنامج أتوكاد 2D &3D و برنامج Perimavera Project Planner لجدولة المشاريع 
دورة في تعلم إستخدام جهاز توتال إستيشن ( سوكيا ) خصوصا الساتالايت 
يعني هذه نبذة مختصرة عن بعض إحتياجات مهندس المساحة و الطرق التي سوف يحتاجها في حياتة العملية
والله الموفق 
*​


----------



## [email protected]™ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

هنا شرح إستخدام برنامج الأتوكاد لإستخدامة في الطرق مكتوب بواسطة أحد الأعضاء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93184.html


----------



## [email protected]™ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شرح لإستخدام توتل إستيشن ( سوكيا 510 ) كتب بواسطة أحد الأعضاء 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165760.html


----------



## [email protected]™ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مجموعة محاضرات فيديو و بى دى إف فى المساحه المستوية للدكتور سعيد المغربى مكتوبة بواسطه أحد الأعضاء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141775.html


----------



## [email protected]™ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركة كتبت عن طريق العضو أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم منقولة للفائدة
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كثيراً جدا ما نحتاج لرسم بروفيل لـ :
- Center Line طريق
- خط مياه (أو شبكة خطوط)
- خط صرف صحى

وتكون البيانات المتاحة عندنا إما:
- ملف رفع المسار على هيئة Text مثل :
Point No. Easting Northing Elevation-Level 

- وأحيانا ملف أوتوكاد به الخط (أو الخطوط) المرفوع على هيئة Polyline ثلاثى الأبعاد أى أن كل نقطة فيه معروف لها X , Y , Z وهذا بخلاف الـ Polyline العادى الذى يكون لجميع نقطه منسوب واحد ومثل هذا الملف غالبا ما يكون ناتج عن رفع المسار بالـ GPS 

المهم ...

أننا لا يكون عندنا نقط كثيرة نستطيع بواسطتها أن نكون Surface على برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب مثلا ثم نرسم البروفيل - فعلى حد علمى ان غالب البرامج يحتاج لتكوين سطح Surface قبل أن
يستطيع رسم القطاعات الطولية أو العرضية

ولكن ...

كل ما عندنا هى النقط المرفوعة على المسار فقط ولا يوجد نقط على الجانبين أو شبكية كاملة
لعمل Surface للمنطقة

وغالبا ما نمضى وقت طويل على الأوتوكاد لرسم القطاع الطولى يدويا - او على أفضل الاحيان
بمساعدة بعض الليسبات Lisps 

وقد تكون المشكلة أصعب إذا كانت النقاط المرفوعة على المسار ليست على مسافات متساوية
(كل 50 متر أو 25 متر مثلا) بل على مسافات مختلفة (35 - 40 - 39 - 43 - ... ) وهذا يحدث
غالبا عند الرفع بالـ GPS لمسارات طويلة من سيارة متحركة
فى هذه الحالة تحتاج لعمل Interpolation من النقاط المرفوعة على مسافات غير متساوية
حتى تحسب المناسيب عند المحطات Stations على الـ Interval المطلوبة 50 م أو 25م أو غيرها
وهذا يستلزم عمل يدوى على الآلة الحاسبة أو كتابة بعض المعادلات على الـ Excel 

أى ...
مجهود اكثر وحسابات أكثر ...
كل هذا قد تم حله نهائيا - بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى عن طريق برنامج متخصص فى رسم القطاعات 
الطولية من المسارات المرفوعه (لا Surface) سواء كانت على هيئة ملف Text أو ملف
أوتوكاد يحتوى على المسار (المسارات) على هيئة خط (خطوط) Polyline ثلاثى الأبعاد 3dPolyline

البرنامج إسمه Profiler 1.0 ويقوم بالتحكم آليا فى الأوتوكاد لتنفيذ الآتى :
1- يرسم القطاع الطولى 
2- يكتب جدول تحت القطاع به كل البيانات التفصيلية للقطاع
3- يعمل Interpolation بأى Interval تريدها
4- يخرج نفس البيانات الموجودة فى الجدول المرسوم تحت القطاع فى ملف Excel من النوع csv وذلك بفيد غالبا فى حساب الكميات التقريبية عند دراسة المشاريع
5- يمكنك من التحكم الكامل فى عناصر الإخراج كألوان الخطوط والكتابات والجدول
وأحجام الخطوط Text وإتجاه كتابتها أفقيا أو رأسيا وكذلك التحكم فى معامل التكبير الرأسى
لإظهار التباين بين المناسيب جيدا إذا كانت الفروق بين المناسيب صغيرة و000 غيره
**وهذا رابط لكتيب شرح البرنامج وهو ملف بى دى إف PDF 
(إذا بدأ التحميل تلقائيا - ألغه Cancel وإضغط زر Download Now )
الملف حجمه 589 كيلوبايت - ولك لمشكلة فى الموقع قد يبدأ فى تنزيل صفحة الـ php التى حجمها 3.2 كيلو بايت
لذا ألغى التحميل إذا بدأ تلقائى وإضغط زر Download Now
http://www.4shared.com/file/51468074...er_Manual.html

وهذا رابط لفيلم فيديو يشرح البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/48674571.../Profiler.html
ملف الفيديو مضغوط بالـ Win Rar ومعمول على هيئة ملف exe ذاتى الفك Auto Extract حتى يستطيع فكه
من ليس عنده الـ Win Rar 
**
كيف تحصل على نسخة من البرنامج فموضح فى الملف التالى:

الملف صنعت منه نسختين , الأولى مضغوطة بالـ Win rar وهى فى هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637304...e_Program.html


والثانية على هيئة AutoExtract لمن ليس عنده Win Rar وهى فى هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637193...e_Program.html
*


----------



## [email protected]™ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

هذه إسطوانه منقوله من أحد المنتديات بمعرفه صاحبها و تحتوي على :
* دورة فى تعلم الهندسة العكسية 
* دروس لتعلم اللغة اللى هتعتمد عليها فى الكراك وهى الاسمبلى
* تطبيقات عملية بالصور والفيديو لترى كيف يتم كسر البرامج
* جميع البرامج التى ستحتاجها بصفتك كراكر​وهذا رابط تحميل الإسطوانه ...........

http://www.zshare.net/download/3315094456da6e


----------



## [email protected]™ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

و إليكم بعض الكتب اللتي يمكن أن تفيدكم إن شاء الله 

كتاب تقنيات الطرق :
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/colle.../pdf/civ208.pdf


عيوب ومخاطر طبقات الرصف الاسفلتي في الطرق :
http://www.buildex.com.sy/download/study-7-3-2005.doc


عيوب الرصفات الاسفلتية :
http://www.buildexonline.com/new/st...esearchpg12.htm


http://www.buildexonline.com/new/st...researchpg8.htm


كتب مساحة هتلاقيها على هذا الرابط كمان ( يستفاد منها في أعمال الطرق ورسم المنحنيات )
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/met.htm


----------



## [email protected]™ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مقدمة :
سوف نتحدث في هذه الدروس (وهي أربعة دروس) عن المساحة العملية او دورة المساحة العملية 
ونقصد بدورة المساحة العملية المراحل التي يمر بها العمل المساحي 

رفع مساحي 


توقيع مساحي
معالجة بيانات 

فهي دورة مراحلها هي : 
•	رفع مساحي 
• معالجة بيانات 
•	توقيع مساحي 
•	رفع مساحي (مرة أخري) 
فأي عمل مساحي يبدأ
بالرفع المساحي بمراحله المختلفة سواء كانت مكتبية أو من خلال الحقل 
وذلك من 
خلال تثبيت نقاط التحكم الأفقية والراسية ورفع المعالم المختلفة لمشروع (حسب المشروع ) المحدد 

فالهدف الأساسي من عملية الرفع المساحي هو جمع 
البيانات المساحية 

بعد ذلك تاتي عملية معالجة هذه البيانات وتحويلها 
الي معلومات ( هناك فرق بين البيانات والمعلومات سوف نتعرض لفرق لاحقا ) وتحويل 
يكون في شكل مخططات وخرائط .

بعد ذلك تأتي عملية تنزيل هذه المخططات 
والخرائط علي الأرض أو بطريقة أخري تنزيل المشروع بإبعاده الثلاثية (الأفقية + 
الراسية) وهي عملية التوقيع المساحي 

بعد اكتمال المشروع قد تحصل بعض 
التغيرات في التوقيع في الواقع (أي يحصل تعديل في المخططات إثناء التنفيذ) مما 
نتحتاج لعملية رفع مساحي مرة أخري وهذا مايسمي ب 
ASBIL

سوف نتحدث عن أي مرحلة في موضوع منفصل

المرحلة الأولي: الرفع المساحي :
هي عملية الرفع التفصيلي لجميع معالم المنطقة أو المشروع المراد رفعه
واستخدم طرق عدة في عملية الرفع المساحة منها علي سبيل المثال :
•	الرفع المساحي بالشريط المتري
•	الرفع المساحي بالبوصلة 
•	الرفع المساحي باللوحة المستوية 
•	الرفع المساحي بالثيولاديت والمحطة الشاملة 
• الرفع المساحي باستخدام التصوير الجوي
•	الرفع المساحي باستخدام صور الأقمار الفضائية
•	وغيرها من أنواع الرفع الاخري 
مراحل الرفع المساحي:
المرحلة الأولي: مرحلة التخطيط والعمل المكتبي: 
قبل البد في عملية الرفع المساحي لابد أن نكون علي بينة ودراية كاملة بالمطلوب منك عمله وماهو متاح لديك لتنفيذ ذلك المطلوب وكيفية التغلب علي الصعوبات وهو مايعرف بعملية التخطيط 
فعملية التخطيط مهمة جدا بل يجب اخذ اكبر قدر من الوقت في التخطيط لكيفية الانتهاء من العمل المطلوب بأفضل الوسائل وبالدقة المطلوبة واقل التكاليف 

المرحلة الثانية : هي مرحلة التنفيذ أو العمل : 
وتتلخص عملية التنفيذ أو العمل في الخطوات الآتية :
•	عملية الاستكشاف 
•	رسم كروكي للمنطقة أو المشروع 
• اختيار نقاط المضلع وتثبتها 
•	عمل الحسابات الخاصة بأرصاد المضلع وضبطها
•	رفع التفاصيل المراد رفعها 
فعملية الرفع المساحي الغرض الأساسي منها هي جميع البيانات المساحية المطلوبة كما يجب مراعاة الأتي في عملية الرفع :
•	معايرة الأجهزة المستخدمة في عملية الرفع 
•	إن يكون الرفع في أوقات ذات ظروف طبيعية مناسبة
•	استخدام عمالة مهارة في العمل 
هذه هي المرحلة الأولي من دورة المساحية العملية باختصار



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

المرحلة الثانية معالجة البيانات المساحية : 
في هذه المرحلة يتم معالجة البيانات المساحة وتحويل من شي جامد (أرقام ورموز) إلي معلومات مفيدة
وقبل الخوض في الموضوع يجب معرفة الفرق بين البيانات والمعلومات 
البيانات : هي مواد خام أرقام ورموز (أو بطريقة أخري كل ما نقوم بجمعه من بيانات مساحية خلال عملية الرفع يدخل ضمن البيانات )
المعلومات: هي بيانات تمت معالجتها وتحويلها إلي شي مفيد (مخططات وخرائط وغيرها من المخرجات )
مراحل معالجة البيانات:
1- الضبط 
2-الإخراج 
الضبط : ففي هذه المرحلة يتم ضبط البيانات المساحية وفق معاير وقوانين محدد حسب الدقة المطلوبة من المشروع (مثال لذلك ضبط نقاط التحكم في المضلعات المساحية )
الإخراج : وتتم في هذه المرحلة تحويل البيانات إلي معلومات مساحية ويتم إخراجها في شكل تصاميم ومخططات وخرائط 
وتتم هذه العملية من خلال برامج مساحية محدد حسب الغرض من الرفع والإخراج 
ومن أمثلة هذه البرامج 
1- برامج الرسم الهندسي (الاتوكاد واللاند ....................)
2-برامج الخرائط (سيرفر ولاند ................................) 
3-برامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
4- برامج حساب الكميات 
وغيرها من البرامج الاخري

وفي السنوات الأخير ومع التتطور الهائل في أعمال المساحة أصبح هناك مهندسين متخصصين في هذه العملية (عملية معالجة البيانات المساحية ) بل أصبح في الشركات الكبيرة قسم خاص يعرف بالمكتب الفني يوجد به عدة من المهندسين وظيفتهم الأساسية معالجة البيانات المساحة  



المرحلة الثالثة التوقيع المساحي :

التعريف العام للتوقيع المساحي هي العملية العكسية لرفع المساحة 
فإذا كان الرفع المساحي هي عملية إجراء القياسات المختلفة علي المعالم لتكوين خريطة 
فان التوقيع المساحي يبدأ من المخططات الهندسية ( التصاميم) وينتهي بمشروع هندسي علي ارض الواقع 
هناك سواء فهم بان هناك تضاد بين الرفع المساحي والتوقيع المساحي إلا أن الأجهزة والأساليب المستخدم في الرفع المساحي هي نفس الأجهزة والأساليب المستخدمة في التوقيع المساحي
خلاصة القول يمكننا إن نقول أن التوقيع المساحي هي احدي تطبيقات الرفع المساحي
يمكنا نقول بطريقة شامله أو نطلق عليها (عمليتي الرفع والتوقيع) أنها هي دورة المساحة 

حيث تبدأ الدورة بعملية الرفع المساحي للمشروع المراد انشاءه 
ثم تخذ هذه البيانات المرفوع ألي المكتب لتحويلها ألي معلومات (يحصل لها عملية معالجة) 
وتصبح في شكل مخططات وتصاميم 
ثم تأتي العملية الاخيره هي عملية تنزيل هذه المخططات ألي الأرض وهو مرحلة التوقيع 
إذن دورة المساحة هي :
رفع مساحي - معالجة بيانات - توقيع مساحي 

الهدف من التوقيع المساحي : هو وضع المنشاة في الابعاده الثلاثة (أفقية 
وراسية )






الأشياء التي يجب التأكد منها قبل عملية التوقيع :

1.	التأكد من صحة التصاميم والمخططات: 
يجب التأكد أولا 
من صحة البيانات المراد توقيعها بالمعادلات المساحية المعروفة حسب نوع البيانات
وذلك لتفاديا لضياع الوقت والجهود وتقليلا لتكاليف 

2- التأكد من دقة الأجهزة :

يجب قبل الشروع في عملية التوقيع المساحي التأكد 
من دقة الأجهزة المستخدمة في التوقيع وعمل المعايرة اللازمة لها 
كما يجب تحدد نوع الأجهزة المستخدمة وملاحقتها لتفاديا لضياع الوقت 

- التأكد من صحة نقاط التحكم :3

قبل عملية التوقيع يجب التأكد من نقاط التحكم الأفقية والراسية (أساس 
التوقيع ) كما يجب أن يكون التأكد بنفس الجهاز المستخدم في التوقيع 



الموضوع منقول من ملتقي العاملين بالمساحة ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
http://www.awsgis.com/vb/


----------



## [email protected]™ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*المرجع الشامل فى تصميم الطرق*

*المرجع الشامل فى تصميم الطرق*

التصميم الهندسى للطرق
http://rs11.rapidshare.com/files/975...esign_road.pdf


----------



## [email protected]™ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

* و إليكم هذه التحفة مكتبة مساحة رقمية مجانية*


تتكون المكتبة - أو الموقع - من 6 أقسام حتي الآن:
1- المواد أو الكتب باللغة العربية وتشمل:
شروحات باللغة العربية لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية
مجلات علمية عربية
مقررات المساحة للمعاهد الفنية لمؤسسة التعليم الفني و التدريب المهني بالمملكة العربية السعودية
مقررات المساحة للكليات التقنية لمؤسسة التعليم الفني و التدريب المهني بالمملكة العربية السعودية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive...ng%20Materials
2- رسائل ماجستير و دكتوراه حديثة (معظمها باللغة الانجليزية) في جميع أفرع الهندسة المساحية GPS, GIS, RS
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive...in%20Surveying
3- أفلام و ملفات تدريبية عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive...aining%20Vedio
4- مجلد المواصفات المساحية Standards in Surveying:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive...in%20Surveying
5- مجد الشروحات الانجليزية Geodesy and GPS
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive...sy%20and%20GPS
6- مقررات عربية من قسمي المدني و العمارة بالكليات التقنية السعودية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive...il%20Materials
__________________________________________________ __________ 
ملحوظة: عند فتح صفحة أي ملف أضغط علي أيقونة تحميل Download وعندما تظهر الشاشة التالية لا تختار فتح Open لكن أختر حفظ Save


----------



## [email protected]™ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

كتب في علم المساحة باللغة العربية 



إخواني وزملائي  
أقدم لكم اليوم مجموعة من الكتب الجميلة المبسطة في علم المساحة (Surveying) ، آملاً أن تنال هذه الكتب إعجابكم ، وأن تجدوا فيها المتعة والفائدة .

مدخل إلى المساحة  
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/...1/ssv/ssv3.pdf

الحساب المساحي (1) 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/...1/ssv/ssv1.pdf

الحساب المساحي (2) 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/...ssv/ssv2-2.pdf

الرسم المساحي (1) 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/...1/ssv/ssv2.pdf

الرسم المساحي (2) 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/...ssv/ssv2-3.pdf

أعمال الميزانية  
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/...1/ssv/ssv5.pdf

مضلعات  
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/...1/ssv/ssv4.pdf

الرفع التفصيلي  
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/...ssv/ssv2-4.pdf

الرفع الطبوغرافي 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/...ssv/ssv2-5.pdf

المساحة التصويرية  
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/...ssv/ssv2-8.pdf

المساحة الجيوديسية  
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/...ssv/ssv2-6.pdf

التوقيع المساحي  
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/...ssv/ssv2-1.pdf

المساحة العملية  
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/...scw/scw2-2.pdf

​


----------



## ماهر عيون (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله مجهود ممتاز اخى محمد وننتظر التفاعل من باقى الاعضاء


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (3 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير ومبروك عليكم عيد الحج والخروف -وجزاك الله خير اخى mamq


----------



## [email protected]™ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بعض المسائل المساحية المفيدة مع حلولها

http://www.kutub.info/library/download.php?filename=11050309_3015.pdf&cid=72&password=f2c5bb7bcfcd816c357c0bcece1a1fa7


----------



## [email protected]™ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهر عيون قال:


> ماشاء الله مجهود ممتاز اخى محمد وننتظر التفاعل من باقى الاعضاء


جزانا الله و إياك تلميذك يا هندسه بعض ما عندكم


----------



## [email protected]™ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير ومبروك عليكم عيد الحج والخروف -وجزاك الله خير اخى mamq


جزانا الله و إياك و كل عام و أنت بخير


----------



## ماهر عيون (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى محمد لكنى اريد منك قائمه محدده للبرامج والدورات اللازمه لتأهيل مهندس المساحه والطرق


----------



## فتوح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الله عليك يابو قاسم يامحمد يا استاذ
بسم الله ما شاء الله
جزاك الله خيرا
واحسن اليك وجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yasemena (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ثانيا: اشكر الاخ المهندس فتوح علي طرح الموضوع وكذلك اشكر جميع الذين شاركوا فيه 
فالموضوع مهم من المواضيع المطروح باكثره 
وفي الاعتقادي الشخصي هناك دورات تعين المهندس الخريج في المجال العملي وهناك برامج يجب عن مهندس المساحة معرفتها قبل الدخول في الجانب العملي اهم هذه الدورات والبرامج 
- دورة في اجهزة المساحة 
- دورة في برنامج الاتوكاد 
- دورة في برنامج الاكسل 
- الاطلاع علي اساسيات هندسة المساحة ( وافضل ان يتطلع علي المهنج السعودي للمعاهد الفنية )


----------



## فتوح (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب دفع الله حمدان
تسلم على ما خطت يدك الكريمة


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك كل خير ويمتعك بالصحه والعافيه


----------



## مازن الهدع (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng_Ahmeditm (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]لالالالالازززززم تقرأ الموضوع ده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للراغبين فى دورات مساحيه على أحدث الاجهزه اليابانيه بأسعار مغريه جدااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا للراغبين فى دورات مساحيه على أحدث الاجهزه اليابانيه بأسعار مغريه جدااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شركة القاهره للاعمال الهندسيه والفنيه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](Total Station ) دورات على محطات الرصد المتكامله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( Leveling دورات على أجهزة الميزان الاتوماتيكى والد يجيتال ( [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( Digital Theodolite ) دورات على أجهزت التيودوليت الرقميه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 0145690003 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 0145690003 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 0145690003 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​


----------



## Eng_Ahmeditm (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]لالالالالازززززم تقرأ الموضوع ده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للراغبين فى دورات مساحيه على أحدث الاجهزه اليابانيه بأسعار مغريه جدااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا للراغبين فى دورات مساحيه على أحدث الاجهزه اليابانيه بأسعار مغريه جدااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شركة القاهره للاعمال الهندسيه والفنيه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](Total Station ) دورات على محطات الرصد المتكامله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( Leveling دورات على أجهزة الميزان الاتوماتيكى والد يجيتال ( [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( Digital Theodolite ) دورات على أجهزت التيودوليت الرقميه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 0145690003 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 0145690003 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 0145690003 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​


----------



## Eng_Ahmeditm (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]لالالالالازززززم تقرأ الموضوع ده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للراغبين فى دورات مساحيه على أحدث الاجهزه اليابانيه بأسعار مغريه جدااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا للراغبين فى دورات مساحيه على أحدث الاجهزه اليابانيه بأسعار مغريه جدااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شركة القاهره للاعمال الهندسيه والفنيه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](Total Station ) دورات على محطات الرصد المتكامله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( Leveling دورات على أجهزة الميزان الاتوماتيكى والد يجيتال ( [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( Digital Theodolite ) دورات على أجهزت التيودوليت الرقميه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 0145690003 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 0145690003 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 0145690003 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (29 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لكم على هذه التحف الجميله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

